# scruffy mutts



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Here are a few of my hounds in desperate need of a good old schnauzer groom 

Littel charlie girl mini









Baby Mabel standard









Mr jasper









Gilrs all together Molly left Ella Middle and Mabel right, Mollys not so scruffy :smile5:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely pictures, gorgeous dogs,


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

oooo lovely lovely dawggies!
:001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

You've got a really good-looking crew


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_What a lovely doggie family you have...._


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are lovely, three gorgeous dogs you have there


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Howdy partner   good looking crew you have there xx


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks guys for the lovely comments :001_tt1:

we have 5 altogether  but would love more


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

They're lovely, a Standard Schnauzer is one of the breeds i'm considering if me and the OH get our own place, they always seem such cheery chaps


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're gorgeous such a lovely pack of dogs.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you Nicky and Verbatim

The Schnauzer in any size is a wonderful dog the charachter is so bold but yet feeindly and yes cheery Id say your choice of a standard is a great one :smile5:


----------

